# Millville atmospheric fruit jar



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 2, 2012)

I picked up this jar for $15.00 today at an antique store , no lid.#4 on bottom, normal 6 on reverse.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 2, 2012)

pic.#2


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 2, 2012)

forgot to rotate again ...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 3, 2012)

Here you go Gordon....Nice looking jar...


----------



## ajohn (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice pick up! Lids and clamps are not too hard to find. I'm assuming that is a quart size.


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice jar.....I have been getting into the Millville jars lately....I will get some pictures and post them...I think they are great jars.

    Love the clamp it uses...

     David


----------



## deenodean (Jun 3, 2012)

it could be #2182 in Red Book if the 6 in 1861 is reversed, we need better pictures of the lettering on both sides..good investment for $15.00  NICE JAR


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone , the 6 is normal on the rev.


----------



## jonahtroy (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice looking jar. I should start digging around Millville since I'm only about 15 mins. away. The hard part is finding a spot to dig though.


----------

